# Wenn Genialität auf Magie trifft! - David Gilmour Live in Gdansk



## Patze (6. Mai 2012)

*Wenn Genialität auf Magie trifft! - David Gilmour Live in Gdansk*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Das Event, die Show „Live in Gdansk“ ist einer der wenigen weltklasse  Performances einer Gruppe bzw. eines Künstlers aus dem  Rock/Pop-Bereich, die auf DVD festgehalten wurde. Vergleichbar –  hinsichtlich der musikalischen Qualität bzw. Darbietung – mit den  Berliner Philharmonikern oder der Staatskapelle Berlin und mit den  gleichen seltenen & genialen Kompositionseinfällen wie Mozarts  Krönungsmesse, Verdis Macbeth oder Maskenball, Tschaikowskys Eugen  Onegin oder Wagners Meistersinger! David Gilmour, die Musiker, das  Orchester und der begnadete  Lichtdesigner Marc Brickman (u.a.) haben ein  Konzert auf die Beine gestellt, welches nur selten zu sehen, zu hören,  zu fühlen ist und nicht von dieser Welt scheint bzw. fast zu schön für  diese. Es ist wirklich ein einmaliges, einzigartiges und  überwältigendes, großartiges musikalisches Erlebnis, welches schwer in  Worte zu fassen ist, obwohl ich nur die Konzert-DVD gesehen habe und  nicht tatsächlich live dabei war. Jedoch die Aufnahme (Bild & Ton)  ist so perfekt, dass man glaubt, irgendwie hier und jetzt dabei zu sein.  Man schwimmt gedanklich, visuell, akustisch, ja schon körperlich mit,  vergisst alles um sich rum. Gänsehaut, Freude, Ergriffenheit sind einige  der Gefühle, die dabei entstehen und irgendwie kommt die Erkenntnis auf  etwas sehr Außergewöhnliches genießen zu dürfen – von konsumieren kann  auf gar keinen Fall die Rede sein. Man hört kaum, dass das Erklungene  keine Studio-Aufnahme ist, sondern live aufgenommen wurde, was bei den  Tracks Breathe, Time, Breath (Reprise), Shine on you Crazy Diamond, Fat  old Sun, Wish you were here wohl zu Tonproblemen geführt haben soll und  diese deshalb leider nicht auf der DVD sind. 3sat sendete zwei oder  dreimal Ausschnitte aus dem Konzert mit einigen fehlenden Songs. Fest  steht, dass die Live-DVD bzw. Live-CDs tausendmal besser klingt/klingen  als auf dem „On an Island“ Studioalbum – allein das ist ein Unikum, denn  meistens ist die Live-Version schlechter. Die orchestrale Untermalung  veredelt die Songs, trägt merklich zur Soundästhetik bei & rundet  das Klangbild ab. Die fünf Akteure und das Orchester unter der Leitung  von Preisner machen das Konzert zu einer akustischen erlesenen Feinkost,  zu einem Ohrenschmaus aus Tausend-und-einer-Nacht, der unter die Haut  geht. MARC BRICKMANS LICHTDESIGN ist ebenfalls reinster Hochgenuss, eine  Augendweide die zeigt, dass er einer der weltweit wenigen  Lichtgestalter ist, der auf eine gewisse Art und Weise konkurrenzlos und  besonders ist (er sticht aus der Masse heraus) und dessen geniales,  effektives Lichtkonzept eindrucksvoll zeigt (bzw. in der Zeit von  visuell total überreizten Shows und schnell geschnittenen Musikvideos  wieder in Erinnerung ruft), was man ohne Show-Gigantonomie, sprich ohne  Feuerwerk, Konfetti, Filmen und fliegenden Flugzeugen oder Schweinen  alles an fabelhaften, einfallsreichen Effekten erzielen kann. Da die  herausragend grandiose & inspirierende Musik ohne diesen Firlefanz  auskommt, trägt das für Floyd eher spärliche Lichtdesign viel zu der  großartigen Atmosphäre dieses Events bei. Er hat zu praktisch jedem Song  das bestmögliche Licht, man muss sagen gezaubert, und das nur mit ca.  50 sogenannter „Moving Lights“, einem 50 Watt YAG-Laser und einem 10  Watt Copper-Vapor-Laser (Kupferdampflaser) von Strictly FX und ein paar  Strobes (20 Atomic 3000 Strobes mit Atomic Colors also  Scroller/Farbwechsler) – noch nie gesehen im Rock/Pop-Bereich! Sein  Lichtkonzept sah Laser in mehreren Songs vor, hauptsächlich in Echoes  (ein Sound- und Lichtgewitter) und Comfortably Numb. Keine visuelle  Überreizung durch LED-Wände, LED-Panels und anderen LED-Schnickschnack,  welche meist direkt hinter, über, neben und mittlerweile auch unter den  Künstlern installiert werden. Mit einzig und allein sechs großen  „LED-Bildschirmen“ (zusammengesetzt aus vielen kleinen einzelnen  Modulen) für die sechs Hauptmusiker zeigt Brickmann, wie man die  LED-Technik (2006 war das Konzert) wirklich richtig und logisch  einsetzen kann. Mittels Hochleistungs-Beamern wäre dies wahrscheinlich  nicht zu realisieren, denn gegen das Licht der Scheinwerfer wären die  wohl nicht angekommen. Gilmour stand voll und ganz im Mittelpunkt des  vergleichsweise schlichten Lichtkonzeptes. Das Rigg (Bühnenkonstruktion)  war ebenfalls im Vergleich zu früheren Konzerten verhältnismäßig klein,  jedoch dauerte der Aufbau anscheinend immer so ca. vier Tage. Auf  Zuschauerlicht (Blinder) wurde komplett verzichtet. Mit einem tief  gesättigten Seitenlicht (realisiert durch VL 500) erzeugte Genius  Brickman eine stimmungsvolle Atmosphäre, nicht zuletzt durch viel Nebel.  Weiterhin entschied er sich für 18 VL3000 Spot, um „durch den Nebel zu  kommen“ und VL500 sowie zehn VL2500 Wash. Es fiel auch die Wahl auf zehn  alte VLM Moving Mirrors (kopfbewegte Spiegel)- eine echte Rarität und  vier sehr große Scheinwerfer vom Typ Syncrolite MX1000. Die alten  Telescans waren auch mit von der Partie.​ Aber trotz doch massivem Einsatz von überwiegend exzellenter moderner  Licht- und Videotechnik, bzw. von Lichteffekten geht nichts an warmer,  durchaus sehr persönlicher, geheimnisvoller oder eventuell sogar  unergründlicher Atmosphäre oder Momenten verloren, sprich es wird nichts  „kaputt“ geleuchtet. Man hat das Gefühl, Herr Brickman hat sich  wirklich ernsthaft sehr lange mit der Musik auseinandergesetzt und das  merkt man. Denn irgendwie scheint das Licht die Songs, die Musik (die  Gefühle, die hier vielaussagenden Texte) zu erklären oder visuell  darzustellen. Es sind nicht einfach nur wie so häufig bei Rockschows  „Flackerlicht“ und willkürliche Lichteffekte, nein das Lichtdesign  unterstützt die Musik perfekt und ist doch gleichzeitig eine Kunst für  sich, die allein schon der Kauf wert ist. Seine phantastische  Lichtgestaltung ist voller außergewöhnlicher origineller Geistesblitze,  irre und vor allem unvergleichlich. Ich würde sagen, für die  Veranstaltungsbranche (und dazu zählt auch TV) ist seine Kreativarbeit  wegweisend, richtungweisend und auf jeden Fall nachahmenswert. Er  beherrscht die Klaviatur der Lichtgestaltung wie kaum ein zweiter.  Sensationelles Licht gab es auch bei der P.U.L.S.E.-DVD, doch hier wurde  mit hunderten Moving Lights geleuchtet. Auch wenn fast alle  Lichtdesigner diese Aufnahme kennen und diese als (geheime) Referenz –  was die Bewegung von motorisierten Scheinwerfern angeht – ansehen, so  ist doch das Lichtdesign von Gdansk besser, origineller, perfekter, fast  schon einfallsreicher/geistreicher – Brickman gelang ein kleines,  feines, nicht überbordendes aber dennoch gewaltiges Lichtdesign. Nicht  nur durch die sündhaft teuren Scheinwerfer, die er klug einzusetzen  vermochte, sonder auch durch viel Nebel, wodurch „Räume geschaffen“  wurden, obwohl es kein Bühnenbild gab. Weniger ist häufig mehr, und auch  vergleichsweise kleine Events haben ihren ganz eigenen Charme und  Charakter. In gewisser Weise ist Brickmans phantasievolles,  geistreiches, ideenreiches Licht eine verbesserte Version des  „PULSE-Lichts“. Er selbst erläutert kurz seine Idee auf dem 30-minütigen  „Gdansk-Behind the Scenes Diary“. Man hat es hier also mit einem  Gitarren- und einem Lichtgott zu tun, inklusive hervorragend  komponierter Musik, was will man mehr? Tour-Manager Paul Loasby setzte  Brickman die Bedingung, möglichst wenig Equipment einzusetzen, damit  alles in einen Truck untergebracht werden konnte. Eine für Gilmour bzw.  Pink Floyd eher ungewöhnliche Wahl, ganz nach dem Motto „klein aber  fein“ – es ging mehr als hervorragend auf! Das beste was Gilmour je  veröffentlicht hat!


*ANLASS DES KONZERTES*
Mit dem historischen Konzert vom 26. August 2006 in Danzig (Polen) vor  50.000 Zuschauern im geschichtsträchtigen Werftgelände beendete Gilmour  seine „On an Island”-Tour im Jahre 2006. Er spielte dort anlässlich des  26. Jahrestags der Gründung der Gewerkschaft „Solidanosc“ bzw. auf deren  Einladung, oder weil der ehemalige polnische Ministerpräsident Lech  Walesa und der Bürgermeister von Danzig Pawel Adamowicz David Gilmour  und seine Band eingeladen hatten, bei dieser besonderen Festivität  aufzutreten (Quellenangaben unterschiedlich). Der 26. August ist ein  polnischer Nationalfeiertag, an dem an die Gründung der Gewerkschaft im  Jahr 1980 erinnert wird. Neun Jahre nach der Gründung war die im Jahre  1980 aus einer Streikbewegung / Widerstandsbewegung heraus entstandenen  Gewerkschaft die treibende Kraft beim Sturz der kommunistischen  Regierung bzw. der Anfang vom Ende des Kommunismus in Europa, und ihr  Anführer Lech Walesa wurde der erste Präsident des demokratischen Polen.  Die auf der Danziger Leninwerft beginnende Bewegung führte  gesellschaftsgrenzenübergreifend zu Solidarität, die sich dann in einer  Volksbewegung gegen das herrschende Regime wandte und die an der  politischen Wende 1989 entscheidend mitwirkte.
Gilmour wurde von 40 Streichern des polnischen Baltic Philharmonic  Orchestra unter der Leitung von Zbigniew Preisner (der bedeutendste aus  Polen stammende Filmmusikkomponist), der auch für die  Orchesterarrangements von David Gilmours Album „On An Island“  verantwortlich war, und von Leszek Mozdzer am Klavier begleitet. Die  sechsköpfige Band wurde zum einzigen Mal während der gesamten „On An  Island“ Tour von einem Orchester unterstützt. Pink Floyds Keyboarder  Rick Wright war mit von der Partie (15. September 2008 an Krebs  gestorben), Bass Guy Pratt (Bassist bei Pink Floyd und Roxy Music), Phil  Manzanera spielte den zweiten Gitarrenpart (Roxy-Music-Gitarrist und  Koproduzent von „On An Island“), Steve DiStanislao Schlagzeug (mit  Crosby and Nash gespielt), Jon Carin Keyboard (spielte auch bei Pink  Floyd), Dick Parry Saxophon (langjähriger Mitarbeiter von Pink Floyd).  Die Stiftung Danzig (Fundacja Gdanska) oder die Stadt Danzig und  Solidarnosc (Quellenangaben unterschiedlich) hatten das Projekt (Titel  „It Started in Gdansk – The Space Of Freedom“) organisiert. Zum ersten  Mal wurden Pink-Floyd-Hits wie „High Hopes“, „Echoes“ oder „Comfortobly  Numb“ mit Orchester eingespielt. „A Great Day For Freedom“ wurde als  Ausnahme nur für das Solidarnosc-Konzert aufgeführt. Die Skyline  bestimmenden Kräne sind das Markenzeichen des verlassenen Werftgeländes,  auf welchem die Bühne platziert wurde. Ca. 32 Tonnen Audio- und  Video-Equipment wurden verbaut, und über der 18-Meter hohen Bühne waren  an zwei gigantischen Kränen sechs 16 Tonnen schwere Monitore (LED-Walls)  angebracht, die für jeweils einen Musiker bestimmt waren, was die Idee  vom bereits ausführlich erwähnten/gewürdigten renommierte Lichtdesigner  Marc Brickman war.
Das Doppel-Livealbum „David Gilmour – Live In Gdansk“ stieg auf Platz 10  der UK Album Charts auf und auf Platz 26 der US Billboard Album Charts,  wurde produziert von David Gilmour und Phil Manzanera und dokumentiert  das Konzert in Danzig. Die zweieinhalbstündige Konzert-DVD entstand  unter der Regie von Gavin Elder. Gekonnt setzte er das Konzert (bei  Remember That Night in der Royal Albert Hall mithilfe von Sony HDCAM SR)  filmisch um und fasste die Emotionen so gut es ging ein.  Nur hätte ich  mir hier wie in der Albert Hall eine High-Definition-Aufnahme  gewünscht. Weiterhin ist die Kameraführung bzw. der Schnitt manchmal  etwas zu hastig, nicht ganz so professionell und mehrere Totale wären,  zwecks besserer Geltung der Lichteffekte, besser gewesen. Ich hätte mir  mehrere Sichtmöglichkeiten zur Auswahl gewünscht, wie bei The Way We  Walk – Live in Concert. Ansonsten ist Bild und Ton insgesamt für eine  DVD hervorragend. Eine zusätzliche DTS-Spur wäre für eine mögliche  Blu-Ray dann noch der absolute Overkill! Auf der Albert Hall Blu-Ray  sieht man, dass Gdansk (teilweise?) in HD aufgenommen wurde.
Das Cover des „On an Island-Albums“ (als Hauptmotiv muss es im  Zusammenhang erwähnt werden) weckt Erwartungen, die in Gdansk  hundertprozentig erfüllt werden, im Gegensatz zu dem Studioalbum selbst  (welches ich aber trotzdem mit fünf Sternen bewerte), da einige Tracks  etwas glattgebügelt daherkommen, klanglich nicht so ausdrucksvoll, nicht  so melodisch, verziert und detailreich sind, eher etwas zurückgehalten,  gedämpft und breit klingen. Denn die Live-Version in Danzig ist besser,  fetziger, wuchtiger, nuancenreicher, lebendiger und schlicht und  ergreifend authentischer. Das Konzert bzw. die Musik hat eine gewisse  Magie, eine musikalische Überlegenheit und so komisch das klingen mag –  einen inneren Frieden, eine Stilvielfalt, die einen dazu anhält  definitiv bewusst und genau hinzuhören. Dann entdeckt und hört man viel  Gefühl, Sehnsucht, Seriosität, Herzblut, Leidenschaft und einfühlsame  Rockmusik. Ansonsten kritisiert man evtl. zu Unrecht mangelnde  Abwechslung oder Kontrastarmut. Deshalb spaltete viele auch dieses, wie  ich finde, in sich geschlossene Album (hauptsächlich die Tracks von „On  an Island“) und führte, wie so häufig bei Musik, zu heftigen  Geschmacksdiskussionen. Während die einen von einem der besten,  gefühlvollsten, atmosphärisch dichtesten & genialsten Pink Floyd  bzw. David Gilmour Alben sprechen, stören sich andere über ein  gedrosseltes, relaxtes, ruhiges Tempo der Kompositionen und hören  hauptsächlich ein seichtes, langsames und langweiliges Dahingeplätscher.  Dennoch müsste Stoff für beide Seiten da sein (gerade bei diesem  Live-Album mit Floyd-Klassikern), denn wer mit einer Erwartungshaltung  rangeht, bei einem über 60jährigen nur auf Hardrock-Musik zu hoffen,  darf Gilmours Entscheidung leiser zu treten, nicht übel nehmen bzw.  verwundern. Denn falsche Erwartungen führen zu einer geringeren  Interpretationsgabe und zu geringerem Einfühlungsvermögen. Schließlich  wollen die wenigsten fortgeschrittenen Jahrgänge sich musikalisch  ausschließlich auf total extrovertierte Experimente einlassen. Durchaus  ist Gilmour seinem Alter entsprechend leiser geworden, aber das Konzert  ist meines Erachtens keinesfalls unspektakulär oder langweilig. An  diesem denkwürdigen & unvergesslichen Abend waren alle in  bestechender Form. Der „Opa mit der E-Gitarre“ (liebevoll &  verehrend gemeint) verkörpert scheinbar Gegensätze, die aber keine sind,  und wirkt dabei als ein Musiker, der die Vergangenheit schätzt aber  dennoch zeitlos erklingt. Er braucht noch nicht einmal eine Note zu  spielen, denn er bzw. seine Anwesenheit sprechen für sich:

     „Seine Stimme strahlt vielleicht sogar mehr als früher noch diese  menschenfreundliche Wärme aus, die völlig untypisch für Rockbands ist“  schrieb treffend Uwe Käding, erschienen in „Die Neue Epoche“ vom  11.03.2006.

Ob Live in Gdansk „einen Musiker und seine Band auf dem Höhepunkt  ihrer künstlerischen Leistung“ zeigt – wie vereinzelt geschrieben – ist  für mich nicht so eindeutig. Bezogen auf Gilmour würde ich als Höhepunkt  seiner Karriere die Show vom 20. Oktober 1994 in Earls Court (die  letzte Pink Floyd Tournee aus dem Jahr 1994, PULSE-DVD) nennen, denn da  ist seine musikalische Performance (gerade bei Comfortably Numb) ein  Stück überirdischer.
     David Gilmour resümiert: „Das war mein erstes Konzert in Polen und  ich war begeistert, dass ich dabei sein konnte, als eines der  wichtigsten Jubiläen der neueren europäischen Geschichte gefeiert wurde.  Die Danziger Werft ist ein höchst symbolträchtiger Ort und es war uns  eine Ehre, hier spielen zu dürfen. Besonders aufregend war die Tatsache,  dass mein Freund Zbigniew Preisner als Dirigent des Sinfonieorchesters  der Baltischen Philharmonie dabei war und ich mein Album zum ersten Mal  genauso präsentieren konnte, wie ich es ursprünglich geplant hatte.“

„Diese Show vor den monströsen Kränen der Schiffswerft war eines der  Highlights meiner Karriere“ (Ausschnitt aus österreichischer  Tageszeitung, „Spiele nun lieber Solo“, Thomas Zeidler)

„Eine heilige Messe“ […]

     „…der Abend wird zum musikalischen Gottesdienst. Gilmour singt den  im Original so gewaltigen Refrain allein, zu dezenter  Gitarrenbegleitung. Es ist, als trete ein Ritter zum Turnier in  Unterhose an und gewänne dennoch. […]“

„…die sensationell effektreiche Lichtanlage – konzipiert vom  Floyd-Techniker – tut ihr Übriges, und die Väter im Publikum stoßen mit  Tränen in den Augen ihre Söhne an: Hör hin, sieh hin! So war das damals,  als dein Vater zum ersten Mal bei einer Platte geweint hat.“ (aus einem  Konzertbericht von Torsten Boye zu einem der Konzerte von Gilmours On  an Island Tour)


*The Great Gig in The Sky – Ablauf des Konzerts*
     Gestartet wird eigentlich mit den im neuen Gewand erklingenden Songs  Breathe, Time und Breathe (Reprise). Wer hier über die Aufzeichnung  verfügt (3sat – Tonprobleme sind eher gering), spürt schon hier (auch  durch das Lichtdesign!) das in der Luft liegende „magische etwas“ – auf  der CD 1 ist der eigentliche Original-Anfang (Ablauf) gespeichert.  Gilmour haucht so vertraut und beseelt den aus dem Herzen sprechenden  Text ins Mikrofon, sodass man einfach mitsingen muss:
“Home, home again.
I like to be here when I can.
When I come home cold and tired
It’s good to warm my bones beside the fire…”
Die fehlenden Videos gibt es ganz legal auf der offiziellen David Gilmour Online Präsenz  unter der Rubrik Gdansk. Eine Besonderheit war das musikalisch (&  lichtgestalterisch!) einfallsreich gestaltete Intro zu Shine On You  Crazy Diamond, ebenfalls einer der Songs, der auf der DVD –  „Tonprobleme“ hin oder her -unverständlicherweise ausgekoppelt wurde.  Dick Parry, Guy Pratt und Phil Manzanera spielten die Hintergrundakkorde  für das Vorspiel, indem sie ihre Finger auf den Glasrändern der  abgefüllten Weingläser kreisen ließen.
     Der Beginn der DVD (nicht des Konzerts im eigentlichen Ablauf)  gleicht einer brachialen, pompösen und majestätischen Ouvertüre.  Geheimnisvoll diffuse Musik ertönt aus den Lautsprechern, Jubel brandet  auf, Nebel kriecht über die Bühne, die durch vereinzelte mystisch in  unterschiedlichen Farben flackerndes Licht (Atomic 3000 Strobes -3000  Watt!) nur noch schemenhaft zu erkennen ist, Gilmour erscheint auf der  Bühne, die Bühne verschwindet nun im Dunkeln, wie aus dem Nichts erfasst  ihn ein Lichtkegel exakt umhüllend, und der Meister setzt seine Finger  entschlossen aufs Griffbrett. Bereits jetzt kommt der charakteristische  Klang Gilmours zur Geltung. Castellorizon ist als Vorspiel/Intro perfekt  und lässt jetzt schon erahnen, was das Event im weiteren Verlauf zu  bieten hat. Wenn Kritik angebracht ist dann nur, dass Castellorizon eine  dominantere Pauke vertragen hätte, das wäre dann aber Kritik auf  höchstem Niveau. 
                      Der Opener geht nahtlos über in  On an Island, ein Track der sowohl ruhig und verträumt als auch  antreibend, erregend, leidenschaftlich und ausdrucksvoll daherkommt. Er  endet nach den sehnsüchtigen Worten

     „Let the night surround you
We’re halfway to the stars
Ebb and flow
Let it go
Feel her warmth beside you”

     mit einem grandiosen Solo Gilmours, welches zu den  außergewöhnlichsten gehört. Es folgt ein Beifallssturm. Schon zu Beginn  stockt einem der Atem und lässt einen staunen. Im Titeltrack geht es  darum, wie Freunde nach dem Tod in Unseren Erinnerungen weiterleben.  Gilmour: “It’s about how friends live on in your memories after they’re  gone.”
Nach dem Griff nach den Sternen geht esmit dem beruhigenden und  beseelten The Blue weiter und lässt einen nach dem schwunghaften,  erregenden Beginn musikalisch durchatmen. Von einem Lichtstrahl  getroffen glänzt am Schluss sein Griffbrett und man beobachtet die  geschmeidig über den Gitarrenhals gleitenden Finger.                                                                                                                                                                                                 
Mit Red Sky at Night als Instrumental wird es  nun noch ruhiger, geradezu wie eine Verlangsamung der Zeit wirkt nun das  Musikstück, mit Schwermut und Traurigkeit, jedoch weit entfernt von der  Einnahme von Baldrian. Mit ernstem, würdigem, betrübtem, traurigem  & klagendem Charakter erklingt Red Sky at Night wunderbar voll  klingend durch Gilmour am Saxophon.
Gilmour blüht immer mehr auf, denn danach folgt This Heaven als ein  kräftiger & druckvoller Bluesrock. Im Schein von einem halben  dutzend roter Lichtkegel stehend hört man sein Glück, bzw. merkt man  abermals, dass Gilmour in sich ruhend anscheinend den Frieden mit sich  & der Welt gefunden hat und fast schon idyllisch singt: “Live is  much more then money buys – When I see the faith in my children eyes“.  Er sagt auch selbst, dass die letzen Jahre die glücklichsten seines  Lebens waren und dass dies ein Song über das Glück in seinem Leben ist.                                                                                                                                                    
Dann folgt das getragene, wie ein Bach wunderbar dahinfließende Then I  Close My Eyes (zweites Instrumental) beginnend mit Meeresrauschen, dazu  Gilmour an seiner Cümbüş und seiner Hermann Weissenborn Hawaiian style  acoustic lap steel guitar, dann mit leichten & spielerischen Soli  von Parry, Wright, Manzerana, Leszek Mozdzer – welche das Thema damit  vielfältig verarbeiten, variieren und dahingleiten lassen – um am Ende  wunderschön beruhigenden mit einem sich verlierenden Solo Gilmours an  der Slide-Gitarre zu verklingen.
Mit Smile erklingt nun ein anmutiger, einschmeichelnder und verhaltener  Song, der verträumt, leicht und sanft dahinfließt. Auch hier ist seine  Hermann Weissenborn Hawaiian style acoustic lap steel guitar im Einsatz.
Der Hörgenuss (und Sehgenuss) steigt nun weiter an, da bei Take a Breath  nun ein dramatischer, wilder, wuchtiger, bebender und hämmernder Song  einen aufrüttelt und das Rockkonzert nun als solches deutlich hörbar  wird (live 115 dbA) und weil die Reihenfolge/die Auswahl der Songs ein  Spannung, eine Ausgewogenheit erzeugen und sich ebenso entfalten können.  Daraus resultiert ein Wechselspiel zwischen eher stilleren,  (be-)ruhigen(den), entspannten, melancholischen fast schon  meditativen/spirituellen und rockigen, blusigen Kompositionen.  Spätestens bei jenem „atemlosen“ Kracher Take a Breath zeigt Brickman  mit einem „epileptischen“  und perfekt zu dem psychedelischen Kracher  passenden Lichtgewitter seinen Einfallsreichtum und sein extraodinäres  Können. Hier wird die Musik zentimetergenau durch seine  Lichtchoreographie, durch Lichtexplosionen unterstützt, so als ob sie  nur hierfür komponiert wurde. Bei Take a Breath ist ein Schnitt/Wechsel  der Musik zu hören, dennoch erlebt man das ganze Konzert wie aus einem  Guss, wie ein unsichtbarer roter Faden – das ist die unbeschreibliche  Magie Gilmours. Sein kultiviertes Gitarrenspiel, sein Klanggefühl  verbunden mit Hingabe und Leidenschaft und gleichzeitiger stoischer  Bühnenpräsenz, dazu sein Charisma, seine Ausstrahlung und seine Ruhe  machen genau diese Magie aus.
Das nun folgende sehr langsame, poetische A Pocketful of Stones gehört  ebenfalls zu den ruhigen Songs, endet aber mit Gilmours Solo & einem  sehr guten unterstützenden Lasereffekt etwas rauer, eilender, leicht  anschwellender und entschlossener als Smile oder Then I close my Eyes  Fast wie ein zeremonieller Wohlklang (ich bin wohlgemerkt Atheist)  erklingt das elegische vorgetragene A Pocketful of Stones.
Mit Where We Start als ein wunderbarer Wohlklang könnte das Konzert  besser nicht enden, wurde aber im Programmablauf so nicht vorgesehen und  passt meines Erachtens aufgrund seines beendenden, ausklingenden,  verlöschenden, verlangsamenden Charakters nicht so ganz an diese Stelle.  Trotzdem ist Where We Start wunderschön, ein Klangtraum für die Seele,  das musikalische Motiv ergreifend und überhaupt nicht vergleichbar mit  irgendeinem anderen Lied einer anderen Gruppe oder eines anderen  Künstlers und kaum mit Worten zu beschreiben. Es hat etwas  „Abschließendes“, so als ob man sich des Lebens erfreut und in den  Sonnenuntergang schaut, den Blick total entspannt in die Ferne schweifen  lässt und einfach nur genießt, alles (Schlechte) vergisst und einfach  nur glückselig und optimistisch in die Zukunft schaut. Die Noten, die  aus seiner Gitarre entweichen/emporsteigen scheinen über den Horizont  hinauszufliegen. Das Sehnsuchtsbilder malende Where We Start ist die  personifizierte Altersmilde & Weisheit, eher nicht nachdenklich  sondern eine kluge Lebensbetrachtung. Hier seien einfach nur Teile des  Songtextes zitiert:
     „Where we start is where we end
We step out sweetly, nothing planned […]
Time passes slowly our hearts entwined
All of the dark time left behind
The day is done
The sun sinks low
We fold up the blanket. It’s time to go
We walk ourselves weary, arm in arm
Back through the twilight
Home again […]
So much behind us, still far to go”
     Besser kann man das nicht ausdrücken, hier sprechen ganz allein der  Text, die Musik, Gilmours wunderbare Stimme und seine zwei göttlichen  Soli.

     „Für das Musikhören – und auch für den eigenen Weg im Leben – ist es  von unwahrscheinlicher Bedeutung, in sich selbst hineinzuhören.“ (Gidon  Kremer)

     Weiter geht’s mit Astronomy Domine. Für mich nicht wirklich  besonders & eines der „schwierigen“ Musikstücke, nicht leicht zu  ergründen bzw. etwas schwierig sich reinzuhören. Dennoch hat sich bei  mir nach mehreren Versuchen ein Bedürfnis entwickelt, Astronomy domine  doch noch zu verstehen (Geschmackssache). Das Licht ist hier fast  extrovertierter, eindrucksvoll als die Musik.
Es folgt High Hopes mit einem bis zur Lautlosigkeit beseelten  Schlusssolo auf Gilmours akustischer Gitarre und gibt dem Stück die  logische Vollendung schlechthin. Im neuen großartig musikalischen Gewand  seit dem PULSE-Konzert im Earls Court, ist High Hopes nun zu einer  famosen formvollendeten Glanznummer perfektioniert worden.
Man könnte vor dem Abspielen der DVD denken, dass Comfortobly Numb der  Höhepunkt, das finale furioso dieses Musikspektakels ist/sei, doch weit  gefehlt: Ping! Nun erklingt, wie ein Rezensent so trefflich formulierte,  dass „[…]in Schallwellen gegossenen Gemälde[…]“  Echoes – ein  musikalischer Vulkanausbruch, energiegeladen wie 1000 Volt! Wie von  vielen Rezensenten vor mir als beste, geniale & gigantische  Interpretation gelobt, so kann ich auch meinerseits bezeugen, dass diese  Ausnahmekomposition einen in einen Rausch, in fassungslose Faszination  versinken lässt. Die Hymne Echoes ist hundertprozentig das, was ich  (man) von einem überweltlichen Song erwarte. Wie ein hervorragendes  Musikstück aus der Klassik, wo fast alles dabei ist was außerordentliche  Musik ausmacht und was man nicht missen will. Diese Danziger Aufführung  des musikalischen Geniestreiches gleicht von Beginn bis Ende einem  sagenhaften Schöpfungsakt. Diese Entwicklung des Musikwerkes, dieser  spannungsreiche Prozess ist in seinem Ausmaß und seiner Art  unvorstellbar: Wrights „Ping“ markiert den langsamen und ruhigen Beginn  des großen Auftritts im Himmel. Die Melodie aufnehmend fügt sich  daraufhin Gilmour sanft, zart & feinfühlig ein und beide, über  Spiegel in fahles Licht angestrahlt, verschmelzen zu einer Einheit. Es  wird lauter, wilder und impulsiver – mit der Titelmelodie  (DAAAA-Da-Da-Da-Da-Da) ist man jetzt total im Rock und Brickmans  Farbenrausch bringt die Musik noch mehr zur Geltung. Man singt den  gesamten Text mit (“Strangers passing in the street – By chance two  separate glances meet – And I am you and what I see is me.”) und erlebt  dann mit Gilmorus göttlichem Solo eine akustische Machtdemonstration,  eine Himmelfahrt ins Musikparadies. Die Luft beginnt zu brennen an, man  lässt sich ins Paradies der unbeschreiblichen Noten und Wohlklänge  davontragen und beobachtet die übers Firmament vorbeiziehenden Töne. Nun  ist man mitten im musikalischen Feuerwerk, total erregt, heftig  psychedelisch und voller Ekstase, dann immer abebbender, langsamer und  ein fast in die Stille führendes Decrescendo leitet zum nächsten Teil  über. Bodennebel (flüssiger Stickstoff oder Trockeneis) kriecht über den  Bühnenboden, sphärisch-schwebende Klänge wie von Meerestieren,  Möwenschreie und/oder Krähen/Raben erfüllen die Luft, die dazu zuckenden  Lichtstrahlen erzeugen ein surreales Bild, eine geheimnisvolle  Atmosphäre macht sich breit. Töne wie aus einer fernen Galaxie umkreisen  unsere Ohren, langsam wird es wieder lauter, bis der atemberaubenden  finale Moment des rhythmisch immer schneller werdenden Crescendos kommt,  wo auch Brickman mit optisch perfekt ausgeklügeltem Licht, Spiegeln und  Lasereffekten mal wieder für offene Münder sorgt und jetzt endgültig im  Lichtdesignerhimmel der Träume angelangt ist. Diese Musik führt uns in  ungeahnte fast schon schwindelerregende musikalische Höhen. Am Ende  folgt ein inspirierendes, total entspannendes & märchen-traumhaftes  Wechselspiel/musikalischer Dialog zwischen Gilmour und Wright, die  Noten/Töne scheinen ins Jenseits zu entweichen, kraftvolle auf ein  Minimum reduzierte Noten – zum Dahinschmelzen, zum Sterben. Licht und  Musik verschmelzen hier endgültig zu einer Einheit. Einfach nur der  Wahnsinn, da passte alles zusammen, brillant und weltklasse mit  Sternchen! Vielseitiger und abwechslungsreicher kann einfach kein  Rocksong sein. Die musikalische Bandbreite ist schlichtweg  unbeschreiblich: Was da an Magie, Spielfreude, Musikalität, Energie,  Einfallsreichtum, Nostalgie & genialem Können zusammenkommt ist  absolut einzigartig und fast schon unheimlich. So viel Gefühl und Können  nah beieinander, das hat man wirklich selten im Leben. Das ist wirklich  einmalig! Die Macht der Musik, die Macht von Gilmorus Gitarrenspiel ist  eine unglaubliche Leistung. In Gdansk ist, im Gegensatz zur auch schon  phänomenalen Londoner Version (Royal Albert Hall Blu-Ray), jedes Solo  ausgekostet, jede Note sitzt, jeder gespielte und gesungene Ton mit  maximalem Gefühl vorgetragen. Wenn ich wüsste, dass ich bald sterben  würde, dann wäre mein letzter Wunsch Musik zu hören. Aus der U-Musik  würde ich dann dafür entweder das „Danziger“ Echoes oder das „Danziger“  Where We Start auswählen. Diese Musik ist sooo sensationell schön,  danach möchte man einfach nur sterben. Echoes ist gewissermaßen wie das  (idealisierte) Leben: Es beginnt langsam und ruhig, wird turbulent um  dann am Ende wieder langsam und entspannt zu enden – Ruhig, Rockiger  Part/Elemente, Sphärenklänge, Rockiger Part, Ruhig.
Das vorletzte Stück A Great Day for Freedom wurde nur für diesen Anlass  gespielt und man sieht noch mal wie viel Spaß Gilmour & seine  Mitspieler haben. Ein besseres musikalisches Statement für die Freiheit  (ohne weiße Tauben aber mit grellem weißem Licht) kann ich mir schwer  vorstellen.
Bewegender Schlusspunkt ist das allseits bekannte und berühmte  Comfortably Numb. Über zwei dutzend hellweiße Lichtkegel stellen Gilmour  nun für einen kurzen Augenblick „ins Zentrum der Welt“ stellen (Lutz  Wendler vom Hamburger Abendblatt „Auch ohne Water fließt es“  14.03.2006). Wenn man über eine gute Anlage verfügt, dann kommt der  wuchtige Sound seiner Black Strat, „der zarte Klang des Donners“ („The  Delicate Sound Of Thunder“) so gewaltig, massiv, durchschlagend daher,  dass jeder Staubkorn im Raum erschüttert wird. Pink Floyd bzw. Gilmour  haben einfach nichts Besseres verdient, als mindestens über gutes  Equipment gehört zu werden. Als eines der großartigsten Gitarren-Solos  aller Zeiten ausgezeichnet, bei dem sich viele die Zähne ausbeißen und  die Finger wund spielen, erfüllt nun David Gilmour meine hohen  Erwartungen nicht ganz und meistert das sehr schwierige Solo nicht ganz  so perfekt wie 1994 bei der Division Bell Tour (PULSE-DVD). Dennoch ist  es die zweitbeste Version und das Solo hat auch seinen eigenen Charakter  und auf jeden Fall seine Daseinsberechtigung, denn wie man via Youtube  hören/sehen kann, hat es bis jetzt noch keiner geschafft, qualitativ und  technisch gesehen selbst an Gilmours drittbeste Version (Albert Hall)  heranzukommen. Hier finden alle ihren Meister. That’s Gilmour, a real  Guitar-Hero
     Am Ende macht sich ein Hauch von Wehmut breit, einerseits weil das  Konzert (DVD!) vorbei ist und man aus dem musikalischen Traum so langsam  erwacht, einem die ganze Vergänglichkeit der Musik (des Lebens) bewusst  wird, andererseits weil man Wright bzw. diese Musikerkonstellation das  letzte Mal gesehen hat…

     “Musik ist höhere Offenbarung als alle Weisheit und Philosophie.“ (Ludwig van Beethoven)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*ECHOES UND PLAGIATSVORWÜRFE*
     Das berühmte Thema von Echoes erinnert sehr stark an Andrew Lloyd  Webbers „Phantom der Oper“. Der Beginn der Overture von Phantom der Oper  weist in der Tat eine große Ähnlichkeit mit einem Teil aus Echoes auf.  Viele erkennen die Melodie wieder – so auch Roger Waters. Waters wirft  Webber vor, jenes Motiv von Echoes geklaut, kopiert zu haben. Seitdem  hat Waters den Musical-Star häufig gelinde gesagt kritisiert. Es sei  scheußlich, Webbers Musik anzuhören – so Waters. Seinen Unmut  verarbeitete er in seinem Amused To Death-Solo-Album (Track: It’s a  Miracle). Phantom wurde definitiv nach Echoes geschrieben, jedoch gibt  es Stimmen, dass eine solche Melodiefolge durchaus gängig sei. Im  künstlerischen Jargon ausgedrückt würde man eher sagen, dass Webber sich  von Echoes hat „inspirieren“ lassen, bzw. das Motiv „zitiert“ hat.
Waters: “Yeah, the beginning of that bloody Phantom song is from Echoes.  DAAAA-da-da-da-da-da (Anm.: C# C B Bb A C#). „I couldn’t believe it  when I heard it. It’s the same time signature – it’s 12/8 – and it’s the  same structure and it’s the same notes and it’s the same everything.  Bastard. It probably is actionable. It really is! But I think that  life’s too long to bother with suing Andrew fucking Lloyd Webber.”
     It’s A Miracle: “We cower in our shelters – With our hands over our  ears – Lloyd-Webber’s awful stuff – Runs for years and years and years –  An earthquake hits the theatre – But the operetta lingers – Then the  piano lid comes down – And breaks his fucking fingers – It’s a miracle”
     BOXINHALT (Limited Edition)
     Man kauft eine wunderschöne, recht hochwertige Box mit 24-seitigem  Booklet sowie Sammlerstücken, darunter Bilderdrucke, ein Poster, Ticket,  Backstagepass, Guitarpick. Alle fünf Scheiben sind in einer, mit  Gilmour an der Gitarre in unterschiedlichen Farben bedruckten Papphülle,  zu finden:

*Track Listings*

Disc 1 (Konzert Audio-CD)
     1. Speak To Me
2. Breathe
3. Time
4. Breathe (Reprise)
5. Castellorizon
6. On An Island
7. The Blue
8. Red Sky At Night
9. This Heaven
10. Then I Close My Eyes
11. Smile
12. Take A Breath
13. A Pocketful Of Stones
14. Where We Start

     Disc 2 (Konzert Audio-CD)
1. Shine On You Crazy Diamond
2. Astronomy Domine
3. Fat Old Sun
4. High Hopes
5. Echoes
6. Wish You Were Here
7. A Great Day For Freedom
8. Comfortably Numb

     Disc 3 (Konzert-DVD 113 Minuten)
     1. Castellorizon
2. On An Island
3. The Blue
4. Red Sky At Night
5. This Heaven
6. Then I Close My Eyes
7. Smile
8. Take A Breath
9. A Pocketful Of Stones
10. Where We Start
11. Astronomy Domine
12. High Hopes
13. Echoes
14. A Great Day For Freedom
15. Comfortably Numb
16. Credits – Wot’s ….. Uh The Deal?
     Weiterhin gibt es ein Danziger Tagebuch als 36-Minütige  Dokumentation, welche eine private Unterredung Gilmours mit dem  Ex-Ministerpräsidenten Lech Walesa sowie Gespräche von Crew und  Bandmitgliedern zum Inhalt hat. Dazu werden Ausschnitte von  Konzertproben und u.a. Walesa mit Gilmour beim Denkmal für die  Werftarbeiter gezeigt, die den Aufstand von 1970 mit ihrem Leben  bezahlen mussten.

Abgerundet wird die Limited Edition durch:

Disc 4 (CD)
     1. Shine On You Crazy Diamond (From The BBC Mermaid Theatre Concert)
2. Wearing The Inside Out (From The BBC Mermaid Theatre Concert)
3. Comfortably Numb (From The BBC Mermaid Theatre Concert)
4. On An Island (AOL Sessions 2006)
5. High Hopes (AOL Sessions 2006
6. The Blue (Live At Abbey Road Studios)
7. Take A Breath (Live At Abbey Road Studios)
8. Echoes (Acoustic, Live At Abbey Road Studios)
9. Barn Jam 166 (Januar 2007)
10. Barn Jam 192 (Januar 2007)
11. Barn Jam 121 (Januar 2007)
12. Castellorizon (5.1 Surround Sound Version)
13. On An Island (5.1 Surround Sound Version)
14. The Blue (5.1 Surround Sound Version)
15. Take A Breath (5.1 Surround Sound Version)
16. Red Sky At Night (5.1 Surround Sound Version)
17. This Heaven (5.1 Surround Sound Version)
18. Then I Close My Eyes (5.1 Surround Sound Version)
19. Smile (5.1 Surround Sound Version)
20. A Pocketful Of Stones (5.1 Surround Sound Version)
21. Where We Start (5.1 Surround Sound Version)
22. Credits – Red Sky At Night

     Zu den Barn Jams  2007, welches wohl die letzten Aufnahmen vor  Richards Wright Tod sind, äußerte sich Gilmours Gitarren Techniker (seit  1974 bei Pink Floyd) Phil Taylor: „David hatte so viel Freude mit  seinen Musikern während der On An Island Tour, das er seine Freunde Rick  Wright, Guy Pratt, Steve DiStanislao, im Januar 2007, für eine Woche zu  sich auf die Farm, für Jam-Sessions einlud. Phil Manzanera saß auf den  Produzentenstuhl.“ Gilmour soll berichtet haben, dass von dieser Session  über 200 Musikstücke existieren, drei davon sind auf dieser vierten  Live in Gdansk-CD.
Hier ist auch das gesamte On an Island Album in einer 5.1 Surround  Abmischung zu finden. Wahlweise in Dolby Digital 5.1 oder sogar DTS 5.1  (1509 kbps – dynamischer, klarer, feiner Klang!). Gerade das  Sehnsuchtsträume erzeugende Where We Start profitiert, bzw. bekommt  durch die 5.1 Abmischung eine andere Dimension.

Disc 5 (CD, Bonustracks live von der Tour im Sommer 2006)
1. Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Live In Venedig 12.August/Wien 31.Juli)
2. Dominoes (Live In Paris, 15. März)
3. The Blue (Live In Vienne, 31. Juli)
4. Take A Breath (Live In München, 29. Juni)
5. Wish You Were Here (Live In Glasgow, 27. Mai)
6. Coming Back To Life (Live In Florence, 2. August)
7. Find The Cost Of Freedom (Live In Manchester, 26. Mai)
8. This Heaven (Live In Wien, 31.Juli)
9. Wearing The Inside Out (Live In Mailand, 25.März)
10. A Pocketful Of Stones (Live In Wien, 31.Juli)
11. Where We Start (Live In Wien, 31.Juli)
12. On The Turning Away (Live In Venedig, 31.August)

     Interessant sind auch die versteckten „Easter Eggs“ wo z.B. David  und Rick dem Rest der Band erklären wie Echoes entstanden  ist/geschrieben wurde. David Gilmour Live In Gdansk ist in mehreren  Formaten erhältlich, die Limited Edition ist eher was für Fans und  absolute Liebhaber, da auch mittlerweile der Preis nicht mehr bei 50,  sondern bei ca. 100 € liegt. Alle anderen sind mit der  „zwei-CD-plus-zwei-DVD-Version“ für ca. 25 € bestens bedient. Doch auch  für hundert Euro bekommt man (als Fan) sehr viel fürs Geld und da  unterschiedliche Versionen erhältlich sind kann jeder wählen welche  Ausgabe einem zusagt.

Erhältliche Formate (Einige Editionen sind ausverkauft!)

     2 CD Edition
     2 CD/DVD Edition
     2 CD/2DVD Editon
     3 CD/2DVD Edition (Limited Edition)
     5 LP Edition (5 Vinyl Boxset)
     Vinyl (1 Schallplatte)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*FAZIT*
Letztendlich muss man sagen, so eine Qualität (Musik, Ton, Licht etc.)  im Rock/Pop-Bereich ist sehr selten (geworden) und das Konzert (die  Aufzeichnung) ist in dieser Zeit, in der massenhaft akustischer Müll  (mit schnell geschnitten Videos, sodass nach einem nach einer Minuten  die Birne schwirrt, der Schädel brummt) auf den Markt geworfen wird,  eines der wenigen wirklich Hochwertigen. Sehr viel von dem neumodischen  gehypten Krempel führt bei mir zu Ohrenschmerzen und will überhaupt  nicht einen Weg in meine Gehörgänge finden. Nichtsaussagende, banale  Texte, einfallslose, primitive und dümmliche Musik wird zu Hauf  produziert und findet (und das ist das Unerträglichste) auch noch  massenhaft Abnehmer. Es sind immer mehr die „alten Musiker“, die  musikalisch, vom kompositorischen Anspruch und von der Beherrschung  ihres Instruments her gesehen andere zeitgenössische/ach so angesagte  Musiker praktisch an die Wand spielen. Sie lassen sich meist nicht auf  das neuzeitliche Gedudel ein und laufen keinem Musiktrend hinterher,  ihre Musik lebt, atmet und hat Seele. Der alte Jahrgang (Pink Floyd,  Genesis, Eric Clapton, Mark Knopfler, Paul McCartney um nur einige zu  nennen) produziert bzw. produzierte nicht hauptsächlich Stücke, die  schnell massenhaft ins Ohr gehen um möglichst schnell Kohle zu machen,  vor allem nicht mit einem riesigem gierigem Industrie-Apparat dahinter,  der jeden Scheiß versucht zu Kohle zu machen. Sie haben – und Gilmour  ist definitiv einer davon – eine gewisse Echtheit, Glaubwürdigkeit und  Seriosität. Gilmours mächtige Ausdrucksspannweite ist enorm, um das  ausdrücken zu können muss man dieses Alter erreicht habe bzw. so einiges  im Leben erlebt haben, so die häufig gehörte Meinung („wer nichts  erlebt hat kann auch nichts ausdrücken“). Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel  (einzelne Lieder der Arctic Monkeys oder Joss Stone sind z.B. so eine  Ausnahme)!
Ich habe die DVD, die Barn Jams und die fehlenden Tracks (auf den CDs)  schon dutzende male angehört und höre sie immer noch mit Begeisterung  wie beim ersten Hören. Vor allem Breathe, Time, Breath (Reprise),  Castellorizon, On an island, Take a Breath, Where we start, Echoes und  This Heaven fanden häufig den Weg über die Lautsprecher in meine  Ohrmuscheln. Nachdem ich das erste Mal das Konzert gesehen hatte, war  ich erst einmal baff, wie nach der Blue Man Group Show (Marc Brickman  hat auch dort exzellentes Licht gemacht) – damals noch im Berliner  Theater am Potsdamer Platz (jetzt Bluemax Theatre Berlin). Am nächsten  Tag musste ich Live in Gdansk einfach wieder einlegen. Es wird  garantiert auch Ihnen in den Fingern jucken!
Da zeigt sich die wirklich exzellente Musik: Musik die man häufig hören  kann, die nicht immer unbedingt sofort ins Ohr geht und bei der es  häufiger noch etwas zu entdecken gibt. Gilmour bzw. Pink Floyd darf man –  sofern man noch kein Fan von ihm oder Pink Floyd ist – nicht nebenbei  konsumieren bzw. im Hintergrund laufen lassen, sondern muss sich mal  mehr mal weniger selbst erarbeiten. Man muss mit einer gewissen  Ernsthaftigkeit rangehen und richtig zuhören.
     Das mittlerweile selbstverständliche immer wieder hören derselben  Aufführung wird bei dieser Konzert-DVD deutlich: Zum Glück haben wir  heutzutage die technischen Möglichkeiten Musik sozusagen reproduzierbar  immer wieder abzuspielen. Ansonsten wäre Live in Gdansk nur noch in  unserer Erinnerung existent. Das ist ja auch das allseits bekannte  tragische der Musik – ihr Sterben! Als ich das erstmal die P.U.L.S.E.  DVD gehört habe und damit das erste Mal mit Pink Floyd in Berührung kam,  dachte ich bei einigen Tracks: Was ist das denn? Klingt ja komisch!  Doch nach dem zweiten Hören fand ich: Klingt ja doch nicht so schlecht,  irgendwie interessant. Das erneute Hören hat mich irgendwie neugierig  gemacht und ich fand, dass es da etwas Interessantes zu „erforschen“, zu  „entdecken“ gibt. Nach dem dritten Hören fand ich es einfach nur  genial! Soviel dazu. Natürlich wäre es wie immer vor einem Kauf von  neuer, unbekannter Musik von Vorteil, vorher reinzuhören welche Musik  Pink Floyd und/oder David Gilmour macht!
     „Musik ist Balsam für die Seele und Erholung für den Geist.“ (Achim Schmidtmann)
     Für mich ist David Gilmour „der einflussreichste/beste Gitarrist der  Welt“ (Vorsicht mit dieser Floskel – eine gesunde Skepsis ist hier  angebracht!), nicht weil er technisch besser ist als alle anderen (z.B.  Eric Clapton, Mark Knopfler, Jeff Back, Gary Moore, B.B. King – alles  weitere Lieblingsmusiker/- Gitarristen von mir) -  dies ist auch  objektiv unmöglich zu bewerten, sondern weil er von allen „U-Musikern“  mich mit seiner Musik, mit seinem Gitarrenspiel mit seinem Gesang am  meisten berührt, sie ist von allen am ausdrucksstärksten!
     Mal leise Töne die dahinfliegen, dem Diesseits entweichen, mal  wuchtige und eruptive Klangausbrüche, dann sphärische, ätherische  Klänge. Wenn Magie entsteht, von der Gilmour ja selbst des Öfteren  spricht, dann scheint jede Note auf einer Wolke (dem Kosmos entgegen) zu  schweben. Dieses Spannungsfeld, indem sich diese Musik bewegt ist  enorm, ja grenzenlos. Die Musik führt zu einem Langzeithörspaß, zu  maximaler Glückshormonausschüttung vor allem wenn Gilmour sein  komplettes Leistungsvermögen entfalten kann. Diese als  Alleinstellungsmerkmal zu sehende Klangqualität, Soundästhetik zeigt die  unübertreffliche Erfüllung Gilmours, die Vollendung seines Schaffens.  Lyrische, nachdenkliche, melancholische, verträumte Texte voll inneren  Friedens, mal fein und sensibel gesungen, mal rau und rockig dazu  Gilmours begnadetes, leidenschaftliches Gitarrenspiel mit den  unvergänglichen, überirdischen Soli wo er sich die Seele aus dem Leib  spielt – es ist perfekt, einfach perfekt. Man will, dass es nie endet –  man wünscht sich ein endloses Leben dieser Musik, man will es immer und  immer wieder sehen und hören. Oder wie Thomas Fuss so schön zu dem  Ereignis in Gdansk sagte: „Zeit spielt keine Rolle.“ Mit Danzig hebt er  die Musik auf eine andere Dimension – ein göttliche! Ein  Jahrhundert-Konzert mit dem er sich endgültig unsterblich gemacht hat  und letzte Zweifler verstummen ließ.
     Nun habe ich doch mehr geschrieben als gewollt – betrachten Sie es  als den Versuch, das Konzert genauer einzuordnen und u.a. meine  Glückseligkeit, meine Empfindungen die beim Hören entstehen irgendwie in  Worten glaubhaft rüberzubringen. Leider war ich mit meinen jungen  Jahren (23) nie bei einem Live-Konzert von Pink Floyd oder der lebenden  Legende David Gilmour. 
     Also kaufen, zurücklehnen, sich auf eine musikalische, einprägsame,  verträumte und abwechslungsreiche Reise begeben, genießen und im  Klang-Bad abtauchen, die Seele baumeln lassen, die Freude, die Musik und  das Licht spüren und in sein Herz fühlen. Hier kann man ohne schlechtes  Gewissen zugreifen. Dann steht einem perfekten Hörvergnügen nichts mehr  im Weg! Viel Spaß

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgNOv7ypkvM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_xtwbSpcCA​ 
_A Great Day For Freedom_ gibt es kostenlos (auf der sehr schön gestalteten PDF gibt es übrigens das Video aus Gdansk), einfach auf das Bild klicken:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Ich habe in dieser Rezension von einer meiner wenigen jungen  (Lieblings-) Bands gesprochen. Kurioserweise las ich vor kurzem, dass  Gilmour ihrer Musik ebenfalls etwas abgewinnen kann: _„Loesle: Es gibt also noch junge Bands, die Ihr Ohr erreichen? Gilmour: Natürlich. Die Arctic Monkeys sind eine gute Band.“_

 Ich weiß nicht woher der User die zwar auf der Gdansk CD1, aber   nicht auf der DVD Live in Gdansk veröffentlichen Songs Time und Breathe  her hat?! Und vor allem in HD (mithilfe des Firefox Add On Prox Tube zu sehen):


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJZ-uoXnfWg​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrs3M7qcON0​


----------



## troppa (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wenn Genialität auf Magie trifft! - David Gilmour Live in Gdansk*

Wow, Respekt!

Diese und die zu Remember That Night sind die umfangreichste Rezensionen, die ich hier je gesehen habe. Leider muss ich gestehen, dass ich beide noch nicht komplett lesen konnte..., aber noch werde. 

Da ich erst im Zuge der "Why Pink Floyd?"-Kampanie mir die Pulse DVDs zugelegt habe und begeistert war, bin ich nun auf der Suche nach "neuerem" Material und bin noch unentschlossen zwischen Live in Gdansk - 3 Disk Version und Remember That Night als Blu-Ray. Es sieht momentan, trotz Blu-Ray Technik Vorteil, danach aus als würde es die Live in Gdansk - 4 Disk Version werden, bin mir aber noch nicht so 100%ig sicher. Werde mir, wie gesagt noch den Rest durchlesen und nochmal genauer abwägen.


----------



## Patze (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wenn Genialität auf Magie trifft! - David Gilmour Live in Gdansk*

Warum nicht beide?


----------

